# تعليم برنامج التصميم الهندسى للطرق (لاند)



## سامح أحمدالسويفى (20 مايو 2008)

لكل من يرغب فى تعلم برنامج اللاند عن طريق دورة خاصة الاتصال ع المهندس سامح السويفى


----------



## أبو ياقوت (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قاسم عبد (24 يونيو 2008)

شكر اللة سعيك لان المساحة عبارة عن لاند:16:


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مرتجى ابراهيم (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
محتاج كتاب الكتروني يشرح برنامج لاند دسكتوب


----------



## almomani (20 مارس 2009)

سامح أحمدالسويفى قال:


> لكل من يرغب فى تعلم برنامج اللاند عن طريق دورة خاصة الاتصال ع المهندس سامح السويفى (0109172271)



عندي cd تعليم اللاند ولكن ارغب بتعلمها من قبل مهندس مع تطبيق امثلة
وبمقابل مادي اعلمنا بالعنوان وضع الرقم الدولي للتلفون


----------



## eng: issa (20 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومه*​


----------



## abdolkadr (20 مارس 2009)

الاخ
almomani 



> عندي cd تعليم اللاند ولكن ارغب بتعلمها من قبل مهندس مع تطبيق امثلة
> وبمقابل مادي اعلمنا بالعنوان وضع الرقم الدولي للتلفون



ارجو رفع هذا السيدي لتعم الفائدة

شكرا لك


----------



## eng: issa (31 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## فرانك عزام (4 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## creator2 (5 مايو 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131847.html


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (16 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hany_71112000 (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندس احمد ان تنزل التعليم للبرنامج على الموقع لسيتفيد به كل الاعضاء


----------



## تامرالكفراوي (16 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررياباشمهندس


----------



## المهذري (25 مارس 2010)

*مشكورررر*

)[/quote]


----------



## المهذري (25 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهذري (25 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهذري (25 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أزهر باسم (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس مدثر (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## vistaelgen (31 مارس 2011)

s;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jamal202012 (14 يناير 2012)

thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu vvvvvvvvvvery muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (14 يناير 2012)

اين الرابط او الملف رجاءا


----------



## hoba1987 (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------

